# peugot 307sw 1.6hdi or Nissan Quashqai



## dawnsurprise (29 Oct 2007)

changing my car as am pregnant, and want a more suitable car for children
was thinking of the peutot 307sw 1.6hdi or the Nissan quashqai

anyone any feedback on above cars?
any problems i should know about?


----------



## Guest125 (30 Oct 2007)

Its hard to beat the japs!!


----------



## RS2K (30 Oct 2007)

Nissan. Newer design.

Pug has a good engine, but  has a bad rep. for reliability.


----------



## Marie (30 Oct 2007)

In an earlier thread I quoted statistics on superiority and reliability of Japanese makes.............and then went off and bought a Peugeot 307.  The cognoscenti maintain that the stats are the shape they are because of anomalies in the data-collection in the motor trade.  Performance and reliability are at the level of the single car, as a unit, not at the level of brand.  You can get a 'dud' car which will have a lot of problems, regardless of the badge.

Mine is a 'good' car and I've been enjoying it immensely.  It is spacious, the diesel engine is soooooooooo quiet (passengers remark on it!) and the finish is high quality as are the design and paintwork.  The 307 is also safe and economical (I get 60+mpg).


----------



## dawnsurprise (30 Oct 2007)

thanks marie
glad to hear it, i was leaning toward the 307 anyway.....
phew!!


----------



## dawnsurprise (30 Oct 2007)

90bhp or 110bhp
is there much of a difference?


----------



## soy (31 Oct 2007)

I would say that the Nissan will have a far better resale value. The Quashqai has waiting lists (always a good sign for resale values) whereas the 307 has traditionally poor resale.

Also while it is correct that reliability is at the car level, the odds of getting a bad nissan are much lower than those of getting a bad 307. That said a 'good' 307, would likely be an excellent car as they are well equipped and comfortable.


----------



## bacchus (31 Oct 2007)

A "high" car will be easier on your back when taking kid(s) in and out of the car..so i would say Quashqai.


----------



## Caveat (31 Oct 2007)

You should certainly think of resale - most French cars depreciate badly.  Most Japanese have average to low depreciation.

For what it's worth, for me it's a no brainer - _*easily*_ the Qashqai:

Reliability
Room
Safety
Looks
resale...


----------



## REMFAN (31 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> You should certainly think of resale - most French cars depreciate badly. Most Japanese have average to low depreciation.
> 
> For what it's worth, for me it's a no brainer - _*easily*_ the Qashqai:
> 
> ...


 
No question about it the Japs are hard to beat. Has to be the Nissan. Good luck with the new baby!


----------



## dawnsurprise (31 Oct 2007)

thanks everyone...

damn.... had decided to go with the peugeot
quasqui's hard to come by, especially in the diesel
thought the fact that there are only out sicne about feb of this year,
that they are not around long enough to see how reliable they are

think the boot might be a tad small..... need to think of baby gear...

oh god... am i making the right decision.... 

was also going to check out the toyota versio.... again, can only find one in the country, in cork, and i live in meath...

decisions decisons.....


----------



## Ravima (31 Oct 2007)

called to Nissan dealer in Killarney today. No possibility of getting Qashqai until March at the earliest. he could not even guarantee delivery then!!!

Windsor in Cork could not guarantee delivery until then either.

As a result, it is impossible for dealer to give a price, when trading something in as the current car is depreciating daily. 

What is the point of Nissan advertising free 3 yr service and RAC membership, when they do not have the actual cars inthe first place?


----------



## dawnsurprise (31 Oct 2007)

i agree with you ravima....
i tried a few garges, and they would not take a trade in on the quasqui (advertising straight sales only... hope it keeps fine for them!
and it so hard to sell a car private..
very frustrating....


----------



## Midsummer (31 Oct 2007)

As someone who has a Nissan (Primera 06) and a Peugeot (206 '99_ in the driveway I would lean towards the Nissan.  I found that when it comes to parts and service the Peugeot is much more expensive and my experience with my 206 bought new in 99 was that it needed parts very quickly e.g. a new exhaust within 2 years and a new gearbox not long after that.  A friend who had bought a Mitsubishi Colt at the same time didn't have anything like the replacement outgoings we had.  I think the Peugeots are more stylish but you definitely pay for the parts etc.


----------



## blinkbelle (31 Oct 2007)

Hi downsurprise,

used to own a 307 great car, 1.4hdi engine bit sluggish but grand if ur only nipping around great mpg. I know someone who has a quashquai and personally i's prefer the 307.

something else to think about is that theres a 308 coming out soon i dont know when maybe someone else here might know. you might be better holding of and get one of these if your buying new. When I traded in my 307 the dealer already had a buyer for it. just the other day i met it on the road and felt sad, it never gave me any trouble what so ever.

I think the peugeot looks better over the nissan. i didnt thinnk service and parts at main dealers were that expensive nothing compared to my boyfriend's vw by the way!!


----------



## Stephenkelly (1 Nov 2007)

Have a 307Hdi and I caouldnt fault it -


----------



## Cantona7 (1 Nov 2007)

we are on our third 307sw and have never had any problems with any of them. its the1.6 petrol version. just one issue, with the 7 seats fully up, the back 2 seats are  ok for kids up to 8yrs old, any bigger and its a bit cramped for leg space back there.bear in mind though theres a new 308 just launched this month ( not sure if they have a sw version available yet) so you might get some good deals on a 307sw model.good luck!


----------



## Caveat (1 Nov 2007)

dawnsurprise said:


> thanks everyone...
> 
> damn.... had decided to go with the peugeot
> quasqui's hard to come by, especially in the diesel
> ...


 
I really would not worry about reliability even if the Qashqai is unestablished. Nissan are unlikely to suddenly start making unreliable cars at this stage.  The Almera and Micra are both in the top 10 most reliable cars of the last decade.  If reliability is a concern, I can't believe you're even considering a 307.  Or anything French for that matter.

But obviously, maybe you can't wait until March for the Nissan.  Don't forget though, at least _some_ will be be traded in come January.


----------



## baz05 (1 Nov 2007)

If safety is high up your list then the Nissan wins, very strong performance in Euro Ncap tests.

http://www.euroncap.com/tests/nissan_qashqai_2007/290.aspx

http://www.euroncap.com/tests/peugeot_307_2001/107.aspx

On the reliability issue if you check out the What Car JD Power surveys for the last few years the 307 is near the bottom of the pile. Nissan generally performs strongly.

In saying that new Nissans have a lot of common parts and engines with Renault these days, though you do benefit from a longer warranty, 3 years with Nissan and two years with Peugeot and Renault.

With the Qashqai Nissan have a surprise hit and dealers seem to be trying to milk it for all it’s worth. My wife has an 04 Almera and was thinking about a new Qashqai in 2008 but dealers have started to get notions of grandeur about this car. 

This is very surprising considering the way the Almera was discounted and sold in bulk to car hire companies killing it’s resale value. 2 Dealers point blankly said no to taking our Almera as a trade in. Another 2 as mentioned in previous posts could not give delivery dates on Qashqai and would not commit to a trade in price. We are going to try a few country dealers and forget about it if we have no joy from them.

Anyone notice the Nissan 2008 motorshow promotional material in the papers last weekend? The only car in the entire range with no prices published was the Qashqai. I suspect they are gauging interest in it at present with a view to price hikes. This was mentioned as possible be dealers also, they did not seem sure of 2008 model pricing.

Hope things keeping going well for Nissan with this model, they don’t seem to care about their existing customers anyhow, only looking for easy straight sales.

Anyhow has has original poster looked at Kia Cee’d as alternative to either of these…new small estate has got good reviews in press, 7 year warranty is pretty good

http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=655775


----------



## galwaytt (1 Nov 2007)

interesting comments all, considering the Qashqai is in fact a makeover of the Renault RX4 - aka, Scenic.

And, considering Nissan is owned by Renault now, you're all actually looking at French cars anyway......


----------



## Caveat (1 Nov 2007)

galwaytt said:


> And, considering Nissan is owned by Renault now, you're all actually looking at French cars anyway......


 
...but made presumably in accordance with strict/superior Japanese manufacturing & quality practices (albeit maybe in Sunderland)


----------



## Jeff_24 (1 Nov 2007)

Qashqai obviously, the 307 is a sack of ****e in any form.


----------



## Ravima (2 Nov 2007)

at last ,got Quashqai today, for delivery in January.

garage has two more available, one silver and one black.


----------



## dawnsurprise (4 Nov 2007)

thanks again everyone for your comments
could not get nissan to trade a renault!..... I had a 2005 cabrio.... and i love her still, but not practical for a baby.....
went to 2 peugeot garages on sat, first one insulted me by offering a very low price for my car, and wanted me to sell private and do a straight deal with him, not very impressed.... second garage traded my car so i bought a brand new 307sw 110bhp 1.6hdi in lunar mist.... and i am happy... i think....    it will be practical anyway.... could not wait until march, and in january my car would be a year older and would have depreciated more... catch 22 really.... one point on the quashqui, room in the back seat is very tight, and drivers seat not comfortable (for me), and boot was small, having said that, looks good on the outside, the sve model..


----------



## fago (5 Nov 2007)

Hi there 
Got just traded 7 seater similar to 307. Mine was a jap I changed to a 407sw 1.6hdi. Cool car great milage pg loads of boot space like gold dust to get.All mod cons for no extra. Was a toss up between 307 and 407 for me!!!! For my other half it was the 407 . Money wise on tarde in we were spending the same. My husband knows a bit about cars and quizzed sale man  He said they did have problems with 307 but there has been very few on the 407. Friend has company 407 same as mine and loves it so much when lease is up he is buying from leasing company. If you dont need 7 seats and want plenty of space think about the 407. Happy shopping.


----------

